# Samsung C32HG70 Problem bzw Hilfe



## Momti (11. Oktober 2017)

Hallo Forum,

Ich habe jetzt den den besagten Monitor bei mir zu Hause stehen um einfach mal 144hz zu testen.
Ich komme von 40Zoll 4k und bin dann runter auf 38Zoll von LG.

Nun der Samsung, 32Zoll, 144hz und die WQHD Aulösung...und mein Problem :/

Die Windows Auflösung mit 100% sieht klein aus,gefällt mir aber eben unscharf,ich bin nun auf 125% und alles ist OK. Dafür werden aber gewisse Anwendungen unscharf. 
Ist das normal???  (ich hoffe ich werde dafür nicht geflamed)

Aber schlimmer für mich ist folgendes...

Ich starte Origin, alles OK. Starte ich dann BF1 sieht der Startbildschirm ******** aus. Wenn ich dann im Menü lande ist zb der Mauszeiger nicht weiß sondern grau. oben rechts die FPS Anzeige ist nicht grün sondern gefühlt gelb.
Und allgemein, das Bild ist zum kotzen.
Starte ich zb Diablo 3 ist alles super,tolles Bild,scharf.

Was ich nun alles versucht habe...

Nvidia Treiber komplett runter und aktuellen NEU drauf.
Sämtliche Auflösungen versucht, am Monitor sämtliche Einstellungen probiert.
Im Nvidia Menü das DSR auf OFF bzw einige Einstellungen. Am Ende dann alles auf orginal gestellt, nun steht da eh OFF.
An meiner 1070 alle Anschlüsse versucht.
Den Monitor Treiber deinstalliert und NEU.
Mit Samsung Software und ohne....nix.
Windows Kalibrierung gemacht,mehrfach (ich persönlich sehe keinen Unterschied zu vorher aber OK,viele reden was von einem Gelbstich)
2 andere Monitore angeschlossen,alles geht, es muss also am Samsung liegen...

Tja und nun der Post hier...

Hat jemand ne Lösung? Oder ist der Monitor allgemein kacke?
Ich wäre sowas von dankbar da ich nun überlege den wieder zurück und einen anderen 32ér mit 144hz.
Gibt ja laut Geizhals nur 3 mit WQHD und 144hz...

Und 27 wollte ich nicht,mehr Auswahl aber dann doch zu klein.

Tjo Leute,ich hoffe ich bekomm hier endlich meine Lösung 

LG


----------



## 0ssi (11. Oktober 2017)

Auf was stehen die Vollbild-Auflösung und bei Erweitert die Auflösungsskala in BF1 ?


----------



## Momti (11. Oktober 2017)

Hey Ossi

Also im Spiel ist die normale Aufllösung. 2560x1440 @ 144hz

Aber was ich eben sehe, dort ist auch das Menü mit HDR auf AUTO....evt das?

ABER jetzt hab ich aus langeweile mal den 38ér mit dran gehangen, Bild duplizieren, BF gestartet und auf beiden Monitoren alles bombe. Also der Samsung endlich alles richtig was Farben angeht.
tjo.....ich will aber nur einen behalten


----------



## 0ssi (11. Oktober 2017)

Unschärfer könnte es nur durch die Auflösungsskala werden oder durch schlechtes Anti Aliasing. Mit wie viel FPS läuft BF1 bei dir und kannst du Schlieren/Ghosting feststellen ?
Besonders bei dunklem Bild hat VA ja Probleme mit der Reaktionszeit. Zockst du mit FreeSync oder Blur Reduction ? Kann man das Local Dimming eigentlich in Stufen einstellen ?


----------



## Momti (11. Oktober 2017)

Puhhhh viele Fragen 

Also BF läuft mit ca. 100-120FPS auf Hoch, wenn ich runter gehe wirds mehr.
Schlieren/Ghosting ist schwer, ich komme wie gesagt von 60hz,kein PRO Gamer,hab nie was wahrgenommen. Nun 75hz ca 2Monate und ab heute eben 144hz.
Freesync hab ich aus,egal welches Spiel.
Habs mal zum testen angemacht, Diablo dauerhaft 144hz und läuft auch dufte, ich seh echt nix ^^ (hab keinen grauen ..... )

Hat der Samsung aber nicht ein TN Panel?
Blur finde ich nicht, Black Equalizer gibts hier noch, Augenschon Modus ^^

Und Local Dimming, ka was du meinst 

Ich geb mir echt Mühe aber bin dann leider doch nur ein Laie


----------



## FranzFerdinand69 (11. Oktober 2017)

Er hat ne 1070,da wird er wohl kaum mit Freesync zocken,

die Schriftunschärfe ist ein allgemeines VA Problem und variert von Monitor zu Monitor,d.h. mal ist es ausgeprägter mal weniger und ist auch subjektiv,da einige das nicht mal bemerken.

Das größte Problem ist das Fake HDR des HG70,muß auf jeden Fall deaktiviert werden sonst sieht alles auf dem Monitor brutal schlecht aus.Gerade bei dem Kontrast sieht dann weiß gerne mal grau aus.


----------



## Momti (11. Oktober 2017)

OK letzte Frage, wo stelle ich das HDR komplett aus?
Wie gesagt, im Nvidia Menü ist OFF

Und zu meinem Problem, ich habs !!!

Es war unter erweitert die Option HDR AUTO, hab das nun auf OFF und alles ist wie es soll. Man ey, eine Option einzubauen die was schlechter macht, dumm in meinen Augen.
Nach gefühlten 10h testen und machen geht die ********. Aber so wirklich haut mich die Qualität nicht um im Vergleich zum 38ér LG

Danke euch beiden daweil aber !!!!!!!!!


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2017)

Ist im Treiber eigentlich der volle RGB Bereich aktiviert?
Die Blur Reduction müsste sich aktivieren, wenn du den Overdrive auf die höchste Stufe stellst.


----------



## Momti (11. Oktober 2017)

Wenn du das meinst unter Auflösung ändern, hab ich nicht Standart an sondern Nvidia Einstellungen. Dort ist RGB an
Aber ich sehe eben, es ist ja kein TN Panel 

Jetzt an der Stelle hole ich mal aus.....

Kumpel letztens einen Monitor versorgt, iiyama G-Master GB2760QSU-B1 Red Eagle Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland
Bei mir angeschlossen und sofort gesagt "woooooowwwwwwww"
BF1 lief wie sau,besser,schneller,Bild mega. Leider eben ein 27ér.

Daraufhin wollte ich nun selber 144hz für mich haben,Größe aber was geht deswegen der 32ér Samsung nun.
Nun meine Frage an euch Profis, würden auch 100-120hz den Effekt bringen wie der 27ér, also keine 144hz ???

Weil dann würde ich sogar schauen wegen der Gsync Technologie und bekomme am Ende mehr wie 32?!?!

Weil aktuell denke ich, der Samsung geht zurück weil er mich nicht zu 100% vom Hocker haut.
Aber was dann holen? Bis 2018 will ich nicht warten,da kauf ich einfach neu, deswegen jetzt !!!

Aber 27 Zoll?..... das tut schon weh von 40 auf 38, nun 32 und dann runter auf 27.....


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2017)

Nein, direkt bei Auflösung.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und was war denn am Iiyama besser als am Samsung jetzt?


----------



## Momti (11. Oktober 2017)

Ja das hab ich auch auf voll.

Was war besser? Wenn ich das wüsste 
Ich dachte es lag an den 144hz, aber evt auch der Unterschied TN zu VA. Ich hab wie gesagt wenig Ahnung...

Wie ich bei dir sehe, du hast 120hz mit Gsync....
Wie läuft das so?


----------



## JoM79 (11. Oktober 2017)

Den hatte ich mal, jetzt 144Hz VA mit Freesync und Nvidiakarte.
Ich brauch bei 144Hz kein Gsync.
TN ist halt ne Ecke schneller als VA und bei 144Hz merkt man das auch.
Aber ich mag halt das Schwarz von VA und spiele auch keine sauschnellen Spiele.


----------

